# :rolleyes:



## 15550 (Aug 14, 2005)

i have a real phobia of being sick. Im feeling really rubbish. Im jus so scared i'lll be sick. I havent hadf my period for 5 wks and i usually feel sick when i get it. So fingers crossed. My boyf jus told me he feels sick and then he said he was jus winding me up (which i dont find very funny) and did it to provoke me. I dunno what to believe. Im jus so scared i'll sick. Im so pathetic. Tyring not to have a panic attack. Sorry to be a pain. ele


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey ele. How did you go? I too am a sick a phobe (have a look at some of my recent posts on the IBS section about my kids being sick lately). I get terrified whenever someone in my house gets ill that I'll get it too. Especially D or vomiting! I go crazy with the anti bac spray and hand washing till my hands are so dry and sore. It's awful. And you're not a pain, there are lot's of us who feel this way. I think it's a hazard of already being sick all the time. We kind of feel like we've had our fair share of being ill and don't need anyting else!


----------



## 15550 (Aug 14, 2005)

Im the same. Im hoping so much that cbt will help. My boyf was jus winding me up. Grrr. We went to a party the other night though. He was v.drunk and he thought he might be sick. I hardly slept. Its so annoying. Id love to be 'normal'. Even 'normal' with ibs. But not this phobia. Still no period...


----------

